# 500 Gallon Tank Build



## Bridwell33 (Jun 12, 2022)

I am looking to build a 500 gal propane tank smoker and have seen the 13ft long 500gal tanks but can't seem to find any builds with one. Does anyone know if this is on purpose?


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 14, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2022)

You can use a 500 gal tank with no problem I think the reason you see more 250 gal tanks is they are easier to find


----------

